# Car stalled while I was driving on a highway, Check Engine Light on



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I did a search and couldn't find much.

I have a 2004 Spec-V with 47K miles. I was driving home Wednesday and while on a highway I went to shift to fifth [I was accelerating] and the car stalled. I lost power steering and whatever gear I shifted to was like neutral. I barely made my car over in one piece and sat there. I tried starting the car a few times, pumping the gas sometimes [it worked when my car wouldn't start other times] and nothing. I sat on the on ramp to 270 for about 20 minutes and then it started again.

I let it idle and checked under the hood. Nothing was loose or broken as far as I could see. I drove it home and had no problem. The check engine light was on so I went to Advance Auto Parts and got the Engine Code Scanner and read the Code. It was:

DTC (Codes)
P0340
Camshaft Position
Sensor A - Bank 1
Circuit Malfunction

So I looked up recalls while I was reseaching that code and noticed this recall

2004 Nissan Sentra Recalls, Defects, & Problems

It's almost exactly what happened to me. So I made an appointment with the dealer and thought that this was it. While my mom was trying to drive my car to the dealer [i was driving her's] it stalled again and wouldn't start. She called a tow truck and I had it towed to the dealer. 

So the dealer calls me this morning and says there's no recalls for my VIN and they want to charge me $146.00 for something I did at Advanced for free.

I called Nissan Corporate just to verify and they send my call to India...and tell me the same thing that there's nothing for my car

So basically my question is should I start driving it home, get stranded again, then continue driving it home where we can try to replace the distributor which I read here corresponds to the P0340 code sensor...or what..

The recall is only for a specfic VIN range...is there a chance that they will widen the range?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok forget the previous post except the "what happened" part.

Where is the Camshaft Position Sensor located in the engine?

How does Nissan respond when a recall matches you exactly just the year and the VIN are off? It can't be just a fluke that my sensor goes out and causes me to almost crash when 00-03 B15s have the same problem and need to be recalled.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So if anyone wonders and/or sees this thread while researching a similar problem...

We tried to drive it home from the dealer Fri night and it stalled in the middle of the intersection only a few hundred yards from where we started it. Luckily there was a cop to help us push it into the gas station. 

So after getting it towed to the house we went to a different dealer and bought a new Camshaft Position Sensor. When we took the old one out the connector part was full of oil. We cleaned it out and put the new sensor on, making sure the seal was tight and now the car starts and runs fine.

So FYI if your engine stalls while driving it and throws out the P0340 camshaft sensor code, replacing the sensor will fix the problem. The sensor was about $45 from the dealer. Sure beats the couple hundred they wanted to charge me. And the sensor is located right under the throttle body in an easy to get to place.


----------

